# Buying Heartworm Medication Question



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So when we moved, I only got 6 months supply of heartworm/flea medication. I didn't want to misplace it! My vet gave me a prescription for Revolution. Does anyone know a safe place to purchase it? I have the prescription I can mail it, I just don't want to pay for something expired, etc!

TIA,
Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Valley Vet Supply Or KV Vet have been the ones that I have always trusted.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am not sure who makes Revolution, but I think you should check with the manufacturer if they warrant products that are purchased online.

I used to buy my Sentinel pills (for fleas and heartworm) online from entirelypets.com, but I found out this past summer that the manufacturer does not stand behind its product when purchased online -- here is what they e-mailed in response to my question about online sellers:

"Thank you for your inquiry regarding Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® (milbemycin oxime/lufenuron). 

Our policy on how we guarantee that the product you purchase is safe and effective is described below. The information provided is to assist you in making an informed decision for your pet. 

Novartis Animal Health only sells its products to licensed veterinarians to promote the doctor-patient relationship so that the best care can be provided for your pet. We do not sell to internet companies or catalog companies. Novartis Animal Health can only guarantee the efficacy of the product that is purchased from a veterinary clinic. 

Our primary concern is not that the product is necessarily counterfeit, but that the product may not be completely effective. Novartis as well as our distributors and veterinarians must follow mandatory guidelines set by the FDA for storage and dispensing of our products. Since we are unsure where these companies are getting the product from, we don't know what sort of shipping and storage conditions the product has gone through by the time you receive it. Many products may be broken down by heat if not shipped and stored properly, making the product less effective."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Checking with the manufacturer is a good idea, but I second KV Vet for supplies. That's a really good company.


----------

